# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  ЛФК "Атлетик" Жодино

## SDJ

Жодинский Любительский футбольный клуб. Всё обо всём можно узнать в оф. группе команды, обновления каждый день.

Оффициальная страница клуба: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

